# Super Irredescent :)



## UnleashTheBats (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a look I did a reeeeally long time ago! I'm not exactly sure what i used.. if someone wants to know i'll do my best to remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you all like!

Ok, soooo I'm thinking I used a Kryolan aquacolour as a base (I'm not sure what the name of it is, doesn't have anything written on it, but it is a pearly colour). When its put over black eyeliner it goes a really bright blue/purple colour which I'm preetty sure is what you can see along the upper lashline as well as the bottom lashline. There is also a chance I then used Inglot eyeshadow pigment in number 46 on top of that. I believe MAC's Push The Edge pigment is in the crease and Bourjois loose powder eyeshadow number 08 (bleu insolite)((not a spelling error lol)) is in the inner corner. 

Recap:
-Kryolan Aquacolour
-Inglot #46
-MAC Push The Edge pigment
-Bourjois loose powder eyeshadow #08
-Rimmel kohl eyeliner in black
-Bourjois liner effect mascara
-False lashes I got from IMATS 09
-Covergirl trublend concealor and translucent powder
-clear gloss of some sort

Also, for those asking about the contacts:
The ones I'm wearing are Tutti Premium Violet lenses. Unfortunately they only last three months, but they are really cool. 

Oh, also, this is where I bought them: http://www.colouredcontacts.com.au/s...roducts_id=336

=]


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2010)

you should post what you used =) beautiful look


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 2, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 2, 2010)

Seriously seriously love the coloured contacts you have in (they look purple in the pics - unless its just the photographs?!). Could you tell me which ones they are?

Love the look BTW!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 2, 2010)

love it! you are gorgeous.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 2, 2010)

What a nice look!!!! I love the colors! Great blending!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 2, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## daniela_24 (Apr 2, 2010)

very nice


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd love to know what contacts those are too - very sexy!

LOVELOVELOVE this look!!


----------



## Mien (Apr 2, 2010)

Super pretty!!


----------



## Vicodin (Apr 2, 2010)

I want to know which colours you used! This is gorgeous!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2010)

Very pretty - I love the violet around the edges of your irises, too!  You'll need to list what used in your look (what you can remember, anyway), otherwise this will be moved to the Say Cheese forum.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 2, 2010)

LOVE this look! I'd love to know what you used?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 3, 2010)

looks great on you!


----------



## PinkBasset (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazing! Please do list what you used, that is such a great look!


----------



## blusherie (Apr 3, 2010)

This is so pretty!!!


----------



## fintia (Apr 3, 2010)

so pretty! I like this


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Apr 3, 2010)

Heyy everyone, I'm still working on remembering what I used, but for those who want to know about the contacts...

The ones I'm wearing are Tutti Premium Violet lenses. Unfortunately they only last three months, but they are really cool. Thats how they look on brown eyes, so i imagine they would look amazing on someone with light blue eyes, or even green!

Oh, also, this is where I bought them: Colour Contact Lenses - Tutti Premium Violiet Contact Lens


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

wow i love the color you used, especially on the lower lashline! and you have such nice skin!


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 4, 2010)

LOVE this look, would really love to know the products you used


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Apr 4, 2010)

soooooo pretty! wow!_  cant stop looking_


----------



## kimmy (Apr 4, 2010)

your blending is super good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





alo, moving this to say cheese per forum rules since no product list has been included.


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 4, 2010)

This is beautiful, you must remember what you used!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!!
  	I adore the colours and the lenses
  	makes the look even better!


----------

